# Scope for 22-250



## shaysmilez (Dec 27, 2012)

I just got a 22-250 remington model 700 SPS varmint rifle. I've been looking for scopes for it. I'm willing to spend up to $500-$600 on a scope. I'll be shooting factory ammo through it. Coyotes would be the main target. At first glance the one that has caught my interest is the Nikon Coyote scope 4.5-14 x 40. Don't plan on shooting past 400 yards. Any advise would be much appreciated.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum shaysmilez

The nikon you are considering is a great scope...Go with it !


----------



## alclark2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Welcome to PT. I know a lot of folks on here like the Nikon Coyote Scopes. I have not tried one though.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome to PT!

I like the nikon as well. I was recently looking at the buckmaster 4x12x50. That looked pretty nice too.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the site shaysmilez, never had a nikon, but I sure hear alot say they like them.


----------



## Dakota Dogs (Nov 19, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I have the very one you are asking about, I am quite fond of it. The ballistics program they have should work quite well with your factory ammo as it does with mine. Buy and hunt with confidence!


----------



## vtguy17 (Dec 17, 2012)

I have the same rifle (excellent choice by the way!) I'm also looking at a new scope and the coyote special has excellent reviews. I would probably choose the 3-9 for my needs but the higher power would still good.


----------



## shaysmilez (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks for all the input. Scope is ordered....well back ordered, so now I'll just wait impatiently oh well it'll give me time to to research ammo!


----------



## ohiohunter88 (Jan 30, 2012)

i got a 4x 12 x40 nikon with the bdc

on my 22-250 i love it


----------



## BurritoBandito (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't normally buy weaver but natchezss has the Weaver classic extreme 2,5-10x50 with German #4 illuminated dot reticle on sale from 849 to 289. I've got one on my 22-250 and anything in the crosshairs dies.


Sent from my iPhone 5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Be sure your state game laws allow an illuminated reticle.


----------



## vtguy17 (Dec 17, 2012)

BurritoBandito said:


> I don't normally buy weaver but natchezss has the Weaver classic extreme 2,5-10x50 with German #4 illuminated dot reticle on sale from 849 to 289. I've got one on my 22-250 and anything in the crosshairs dies.Sent from my iPhone 5000 using Tapatalk


Wow now that is a deal! Anything you don't like about it? I was seriously considering the coyote special but for the weaver price I don't know now. Is the weaver a much better scope than the Nikon?


----------



## BurritoBandito (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't like the coyote special. I mean lets all face it. I don't think the majority would even consider it if it wasn't called 'coyote special'. The weaver classic extreme is built like a tank. It is a tad heavy but you won't notice once its mounted up. I actually like the way it's built. Feels really sturdy and quality built... Plus it has a lifetime warranty from weaver!


Sent from my iPhone 5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BurritoBandito (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey youngdon, I've never heard of a state that does t allow a liking end reticle. It doesn't cast a light and it doesn't use IR or NV. Are there states that don't allow illuminated reticles????


Sent from my iPhone 5000 using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone 5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BurritoBandito (Sep 17, 2012)

Sorry for the typos. I'm on a phone. I meant to say I've never heard a state not allowing illuminated reticles but that doesn't mean some states don't 


Sent from my iPhone 5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## number9 (Jan 16, 2013)

All my little brother uses and has been for about 20 years , Great optics , Eye releif and never has had one break


----------

